# Float tubing pawleys island area?



## InRodWeTrust (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi everybody
I'll be in the pawleys island area first week of june and I'm wondering if bringing my float tube to fish the lagoons is a good idea. Is there any reason not to? Will alligators, sharks, current, water temp etc be some things to look out for? The reason I ask about gators and sharks is I'm coming from the west coast and have no idea what to expect over there.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Last summer the SC DNR had to remove a rather large gator from the surf at Pawleys. Is that what you mean? 

Seriously, that did happen, but doesn't happen often. If you fish the creek behind Pawley's, it's certainly possible sharks could get in there. Crabs or Stinging Jellyfish might be more of a concern. I've seen Portuguese Man O Wars on the beach. They have a real serious sting that requires medical treatment. 

I've fished there from my Gheenoe & the tidal currents can be strong. Get caught too close to the inlet you could be in some trouble. My one brother & I paddled the Gheenoe & we're both fairly strong fellows, and couldn't make any headway at all against the current. So, when we launched, we simply went in whatever direction the tide was moving & returned to the launch after the tide changed direction. We stayed away from the inlet. 

While we fished, my brother hooked something that we never saw, and it broke off. Had to be a rather large fish, possibly a big Redfish, but certainly could have been a shark too. We were back in the creek, inside the north end inlet area. We could see the inlet from where we were. 

If you stay back in the creek & backwaters you should be fine. Be aware there's also the possibility of poisonous snakes in SC. Copperheads, Rattlesnakes, Water Moccasins & even Coral Snakes make their homes here. Snakebites do happen, even near the coast, but not often. Still, the possibility exists so pay attention. Last time at Pawleys I saw a rather large snake swimming across the creek, but couldn't tell what species it was. Even non poisonous water snakes can have a nasty bite. 

Many folks wade & fish, so as long as you're aware of the possible dangers & pay attention, you should be OK.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Depending on the tide you'll be carrying the tube more than sitting in it.
Marsh creeks are pretty shallow for the most part.
Never seen a shark...stingrays,yes.
Current may cause you to spend a lot of energy if going against it.
Might want to rent a jonboat or kayak.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glen, I have seen small sand sharks caught at the north end inside the inlet off the bulkhead there. Good call on the Rays, I forgot to mention them, have seen them caught there also. 

I agree a jon boat or kayak would be a much better & safer craft choices for those areas.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

My brother and I have taken an unmotorized dinghy out there, and it takes some crazy paddling by both of us to go a short distance against the tide when its moving. I would not recommend using a float tube in that area for safety reasons as mentioned above and for pure frustration reasons.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree completely. I never seen a shark in that area where it dumps into the ocean. A lot of brave/stupid people swim in that area. I wouldn't. The current can get surprising strong on in and outgoing. Much faster than you can paddle.:fishing:


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I fished from the Oyster beds access last year from kayaks. On the outgoing tide. About 1/2 way through the tide we ventured further out in the waterways. Wife went around the corner then came back towards me paddling like crazy. I got stuck in the strong current but barely managed to get back staying close to the plants. Never again on outgoing tide. In tubes would be suicide...
Kim


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

I think the biggest concerns on floating the creek would be currents and oyster rakes. People float the creeks in tubes and drink wine all summer long. They just put in an hour before the top of the tide. Cuts from shells take out more people than all wildlife added together. Sharp oyster shells should be the biggest concern. The creeks can be fished with a tube but its not recommended. Yak rentals are pretty inexpensive and are perfect for the creek. As far as sharks go ,they are in the creek . Bait and warm water will always have predators. I usually see (or loses a lady fish or trout ) to a small bull or blacktip every early July when the horse mullet are on the spawn. I also fish for and catch a good number of bonnet head sharks in the 24" to 30" range The sharks make for a cool sight but have never heard of a person having an issue in the creeks . Now rays are another issue . Lots of people get stuck by rays. Best to assume if it's a ray in SC it's a southern sting ray and it has a sharp barb. Be careful . I did see someone in a earlier post mention "sand shark" . That is usually a term for smooth dogfish in the Northeast. They don't really have teeth more like sand paper. The Sharks (even very small) ones you will catch in SC during warm weather ARE NOT "sand sharks". They will all have very sharp teeth. If it's a shark under 12" it's most likely a baby blacktip. Small but still got a mouthful of teeth. The creeks are an awesome place Hope ya enjoy your trip.


----------



## InRodWeTrust (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the reply everybody. Looks like the tube will stay home. If I catch anything I'll post pics.


----------

